# toolbox recommendations needed



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

I am picking up a 95 dodge ram 2500 diesel. My last truck was a ram 2500 as well but had the 5.9 in it. I am really excited to have the extra power and mpg with the diesel. The only problem is the diesel is a regular cab and the other ram was an extended cab. Having the extended cab I was able to keep most of my tools in the truck. I had a toolbox before but it took up too much space. Does anyone have any sugestions on a good secured toolbox that can be removed when needed?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Nearly all of the latest toolboxs mount with jay hooks so there is no direct bolting.


----------



## TJH24 (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like weather guard boxes. I have the saddle box and the lo side boxes. The way mine are set up, you cant remove them. But if you had just the saddle box you could remove if needed.


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had a weathergaurd before any it was great but I need to be able to fit hardwood, plywood, drywall etc. Having a saddle box just isnt pratical enough. I could use tool boxes but then their not secured to the truck. Itd be nice to be able to park and not have to worried about someone walking by and snatching something.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

sbrodacz said:


> I had a toolbox before but it took up too much space. Does anyone have any sugestions on a good secured toolbox that can be removed when needed?





sbrodacz said:


> I have had a weathergaurd before any it was great but I need to be able to fit hardwood, plywood, drywall etc. Having a saddle box just isnt pratical enough. I could use tool boxes but then their not secured to the truck. Itd be nice to be able to park and not have to worried about someone walking by and snatching something.


Not quite sure what you mean by secured, yet removable.

How about sidemount boxes?
Secure, with plenty of room for material... Removal however, will take a little work.

D.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I love my old school reading boxes - got to mount them securely but there's many ways to do it. These boxes survived three truck fit-outs over the years and I'm known to keep my trucks a long time.

Latest fit out was from my 96 ram to my 2012 SD and there still going strong after a slight restoration :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Highway Products...:thumbsup:

http://www.800toolbox.com/


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.fleetwest.net/products/load'N'Go/tradesman

There are others as well.
I recently saw something similar on ebay.

Maybe tomorrow, if I get a chance.

D.


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I remember seeing something that could mount in the bed but was easy to remove. I wish I could remember what it was called.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't you check out the Load'N'Go on that site?

I couldn't find those beds on ebay or creigslist.
But they were very similar to this.






Good luck,
D.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

sbrodacz said:


> Thanks guys. I remember seeing something that could mount in the bed but was easy to remove. I wish I could remember what it was called.


You know a simple Knack BOX sounds like what you want but they get to heavy without man power.
I know you didnt care for the saddle box but mine can about 15 sheets of 1/2 in there anything more than that starts becoming a delivery anyway. I miss the full length of the bed but its something to think about.


----------



## PaulPrice (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 27" deep weatherguard saddle box and the side boxes as well, I only want $500.00 for all three of them...... cost me about $1500.00 new


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

Diamond D. said:


> Didn't you check out the Load'N'Go on that site?
> 
> I couldn't find those beds on ebay or creigslist.
> But they were very similar to this.
> ...


i almpst forgot obout this thing :clap::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive always used Rawson and Koening. Had a Knapheide utility bed once, it was a very qaulity peice of equipment. Weather Guard is also very good


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Highway Products...:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.800toolbox.com/


Wow, I might check that out next time Im buying for my personal rig :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

Sooo I ended up getting a crew cab f350. Hopefully it'll be more than what I need.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice, what year?


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

thezoo said:


> Nice, what year?


95 7.5l. Came from Cali/az no rust with 106000 miles. It's a gas guzzler but it'll work.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

sbrodacz said:


> I have had a weathergaurd before any it was great but I need to be able to fit hardwood, plywood, drywall etc. Having a saddle box just isnt pratical enough. I could use tool boxes but then their not secured to the truck. Itd be nice to be able to park and not have to worried about someone walking by and snatching something.


It all depends on how much your carrying. My old tool box didn't sit all the way to the bed. THey come in different depths, so it depends on your truck bed depth as well. I could carry 12 sheets or so, with the tail gate up. There are some boxes that are full depth (hits the floor of the bed).


----------

